# sykes 9-2



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

got one big spanish for shark bait. no lady fish to be seen. but i think the kings are starting to come in the bay :thumbup:


----------



## chad2102 (Aug 31, 2010)

some kings are in the bay


----------

